# Jumping a Tractor Trailer over a F1 Racer



## RedSavage (Nov 22, 2014)

[yt]TVBcEg6klJI[/yt]

I swear not to do anything like this. 

OT: Video got right to the point. No shitty slow motion. Shown several times from different angles. 10/10 this video delivers the good quickly and efficiently.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

This looks very scary and very fun all at the same time... But if I got the chance to do it, I think I would.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 22, 2014)

Revved Up and Ready!


----------



## Tilo (Nov 22, 2014)

Are there still some stunt men who are not yet out of the phase of ridiculous and gerous jump


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 22, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> This looks very scary and very fun all at the same time... But if I got the chance to do it, I think I would.



I'd like to see it done with a tanker full of water. That'd be a different kind of suicide. 



Plastic-Fox said:


> Revved Up and Ready!



_EAST BOUND AND DOWWWWN, LOADED UP AND TRUCKIN!_



Tilo said:


> Are there still some stunt men who are not yet out of the phase of ridiculous and gerous jump



....huh?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool, but all I can say is... Why?


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I'd like to see it done with a tanker full of water. That'd be a different kind of suicide.



You're right, that would just be suicide, but one hell of a way to go!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 22, 2014)

Shizuka said:


> Cool, but all I can say is... Why?



From what I understand the racing company in question is going through a change in design and brand symbol. So, they needed something to attract attention and turn heads for the new image. This is more or less a commercial for a racing company. 



SparkyWolf said:


> You're right, that would just be suicide, but one hell of a way to go!



Tanker full of gasoline. 
THAT is a helluva way to go.


----------



## Teckolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Is it bad that as cool as this video is all I could think about was the physics...


----------

